# Saving on Insurance



## TrevF (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks to all that have taken the time to post on this section. After being pretty sure I was going to use Admiral I called 3 of the main ones talked about here, Manning UK, Sky and A plan. Sky came back with a no quote, A plan didn't return the call but Manning knocked off a fair few hundred quid and gave me ocasional track use. The thing i like most, and this is a big one, I can take the car to whoever i want if needed to be repaired, there are no approved repairers!
It's nice to talk to people that understand your requirements and know motor vehicles, so once again thanks to all that have posted, you've saved me ££££££££'s:clap::thumbsup::clap:


----------



## TrevF (Jul 15, 2011)

Correction A plan just called but can't offer unless I fit a tracker!!!


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

TrevF said:


> Correction A plan just called but can't offer unless I fit a tracker!!!


Sorry I could not help, but appreciate you trying us. 

Hope you enjoy the car, they are something very special. 

All the best

Dan 
A-Plan


----------

